# Probleme mit Miniteich



## Oberurschel (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hab ich schon ein bissl in diesem Forum rumgeschnüffelt und hoffe, hier die Profis zu finden, die mir helfen können.

Mein Miniteich ist in einem halben Weinfass untergebracht. Es hat einen Durchmesser von 64 cm und ist ca 37 cm tief.
Der Verkäufer des Fasses versicherte mir, dass ich das Fass ohne weitere Massnahmen befüllen könnte.
Gesagt, getan. Ich habe wunderschöne Flusssteine besorgt, eine kleine Pumpe mit Solarantrieb und ein paar Pflanzen- __ Kalmus, Wasseriris und Tannenwedel. __ Wassersalat als Schwimmpflanze und __ Wasserpest.
Der Teich steht im Halbschatten.
Bereits nach einigen Tagen begann der Teich übel zu riechen. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit bildeten sich gallertartige Beläge an allen Pflanzen und Wurzeln, massenweise Mückenlarven siedelten sich an.
Die Verkäuferin im Gartencenter empfahl mir ein Bakterienpräparat gegen die Mückenlarven. Sie meinte, dass der Geruch von den Mückenlarven kommt.
Ich hab den Teich sauber gemacht und neu befüllt und die Tropfen gegen die Mückenlarven rein. Dann dauerte es ein paar Tage länger bis das Wasser kippte. Aber dann umso schlimmer. Es wurde richtig blau und stank bestialisch.
Was mache ich denn nur falsch??

Ich bin so dankbar für jeden Rat!!
Vielen lieben Dank und einen schönen Abend

Die Oberurschel ;-)


----------



## libsy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

Ist das ein altes Weinfass? 
Meins riecht nämlich auch übel. Es roch aber schon, als es geliefert wurde.
Auch das mit den Mückenlarven habe ich auch. Gleich Nahrung für meinen anderen Teich. 
Ich hoffe mal das es bald ausdünstet, zumindest dann im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Oberurschel (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo,
ja, es ist ein altes Weinfass. War wohl Rotwein drin. Das hat man am Anfang noch gesehen. Mittlerweile ist der Weinstein ganz weg und es riecht auch nicht mehr nach __ Wein. Aber die Probleme bestehen weiterhin.
Liegt das vielleicht am Holz? Sollte man doch Folie oder einen Einsatz reintun?


----------



## Nathea (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo,

Ein kurzer Blick hier durch das Forum, vielleicht auch mit dem Suchbegriff "Weinfass", hätte Dir viele Hinweise dazu gebracht. Unter anderem auch, dass so ein altes, benutztes Fass nicht ohne vorherige gründliche Wässerung und mehrfache vollständige Wasserwechsel in Betrieb genommen werden kann.

Ein Auskleiden mit Folie würde zwar prinzipiell das Geruchsproblem lösen, jedoch werden sich die dann austrocknenden Holzdauben mit der Zeit verziehen und es wird nicht mehr schön aussehen. Besser ist es, stattdessen wirklich die Wasserwechsel konsequent durchzuführen und sich dann später an einem funktionierenden, dichten, hübschen Fass zu erfreuen.

Gruß,
Sylvia


----------



## Oberurschel (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Sylvia, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe das Fass wegen der Problematik mindestens schon 5 mal leer gemacht in den letzen paar Wochen. 
Sollten in dieser Zeit noch keine Pflanzen drin sein?
Wasserwechsel hab ich heute gemacht, weil es schon wieder so schleimig wird.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## petra1802 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo, ich habe auch ein altes weinfass seit ein paar wochen. am anfang war ich auch verzweifelt. aber jetzt habe ich es im griff. schöpfe drei/vier gießkannen raus, nehme das wasser zum blumen gießen und fülle es mit frischem wasser auf. wenn es regnet ist das wasser schon mal drei vier tage im fass und es funktioniert echt gut. mückenlarven bekommst du so auch in den griff. habe seid einer wochen drei posthornschnecken im fass und denen geht es auch gut. was auch hilft, bei mir läuft eine alte aquariumpumpe. dadurch habe ich auch keine algen. das einzige was hilft, ist geduld und die mühe, das wasser abzuschöpfen.

LG PEtra


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Anja,

benutze mal die Suchfunktion mit dem Suchwort "Weinfass" - etwas weiter unten findest Du einige Themen, wo ziemlich gut beschrieben wird, wie das Weinfass zu behandeln ist.


----------



## petra1802 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

P. S. zu pflanzen, ich habe einige pflanzen drin, siehe useralbum, und bei mir ist noch keine eingegangen.


----------



## Oberurschel (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Christine,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.
Bin schon kräftig am Lesen und Stöbern.
Wirklich tolles Forum mit vielen netten Leuten!!
Und ich denke, ich bin hier nicht allein, wenn ich sage: es macht süchtig!! 
Ich plane schon den nächsten Teich!
Hab auch schon gelesen, wie ich so eine Zinkwanne behandeln muss.
Und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Substrat für meine Miniseerose.

Allen einen schönen Abend
Mit besten Grüßen
Anja


----------

